# Josh's Extreme Creations 559



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: A new shop a new start for 2009


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

looks good!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are some pics when we did'' Just Money'' from Rollers Only C.C.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work pics help! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is more pics of my work


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

This month LOWRIDER mag. Rubens 67 Dressed in Tribal from PREMIER C.C.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

more pics, painted top 60 Bel-Air 4 door for Rockabilly weekend (VEGAS)























:biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Oct 26 2008, 01:46 PM~11976934
> *This month LOWRIDER mag. Rubens 67 Dressed in Tribal from PREMIER C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP JOSH ITS RICHARD RUBENS SON.....MAYBE SOON YOU CAN GET A HOLD OF THE MY LTD


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> Sup Richard. Can't wait to start painting your LTD. Have some good ideas for your car. Then it will look lot better with a PREMIER PLAQUE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> > Sup Richard. Can't wait to start painting your LTD. Have some good ideas for your car. Then it will look lot better with a PREMIER PLAQUE :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> MAN ALL I NEED IS A QUOTE AND BELIEVE ILL START COLLECTING THAT MONEY.....YOUVE GOT THE IDEAS THAT ARE OFF THE HOOK. I MEAN EVERY CAR YOUVE PAINTED ARE DIFFERENT. AND MY DADS IS THE PRIME EXAMPLE.....CONGRATS ON BEING IN THE MAGAZINE AS WELL


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice werk mayng!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 
































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 08:28 PM~12042546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad ass!! let me know when you need a striper for it!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Something new for 2009. Can't wait! To show the real pics.








:0


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 2 2008, 08:38 PM~12042639
> *thats bad ass!! let me know when you need a striper for it!
> *


 This is the car i was talking about to you. Need to the dash and belly,frame then you do ur thing. Okay I'm keeping my word. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 09:28 PM~12042546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: More pics of my work :cheesy:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 08:43 PM~12043290
> *Something new for 2009. Can't wait! To show the real pics.
> 
> 
> ...


i like this uffin: kinda reminds me of oil on water or when you stir paint in a can uffin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2008, 04:33 PM~12137989
> *i like this uffin: kinda reminds me of oil on water or when you stir paint in a can uffin:
> *





> Thanks. always looking something deffent :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> > Thanks. always looking something deffent :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Que ondas Josh were is the new shop going to be at ?


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 12 2008, 08:10 PM~12140188
> *Que ondas Josh were is the new shop going to be at ?
> *


Up Richie's :biggrin: Moving to Clovis, just geting things moving.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2008, 06:33 PM~12137989
> *i like this uffin: kinda reminds me of oil on water or when you stir paint in a can uffin:
> *


thought the same thing....mix two different paints and it swirls together!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 01:31 AM~12143174
> *thought the same thing....mix two different paints and it swirls together!
> *


IT took 10 samples,then i got it.Thanks!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:wave: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 13 2008, 01:33 PM~12147589
> *IT took 10 samples,then i got it.Thanks!
> *


i always wanted to try to paint that look. that shit looks hard but you pulled it off good. really looks like it. trippy effect.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2008, 04:15 PM~12148550
> *i always wanted to try to paint that look. that shit looks hard but you pulled it off good. really looks like it. trippy effect.
> *


Thanks! Not hard just take a lot of time, like finger printing.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
My 3 new shop dog!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 13 2008, 07:41 PM~12150419
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> My 3 new shop dog!
> 
> ...


nice! you need one of these at your shop bro


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12150490
> *nice! you need one of these at your shop bro
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! But Papas N Mom are at the shop now with there 3 babys


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

WHAT UP JOSH JUST STOPPING BY AND SAYING HI!!!! HOPE UR CAR IS COMING ALONG GOOD!!! MY DAD NEEDS THAT SUPPORT FOR 09 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 14 2008, 02:56 PM~12158356
> *WHAT UP JOSH JUST STOPPING BY AND SAYING HI!!!! HOPE UR CAR IS COMING ALONG GOOD!!! MY DAD NEEDS THAT SUPPORT FOR 09 :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


It's coming along very very very gooood! I hope a car club from Fresno ask me to join them you now car club :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM~12150490
> *nice! you need one of these at your shop bro
> 
> 
> ...


Hack those ears off yourself? :angry:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM~12150490
> *nice! you need one of these at your shop bro
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

im pretty sure i know whos car this is :0 




> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 08:43 PM~12043290
> *Something new for 2009. Can't wait! To show the real pics.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2008, 09:53 PM~12161789
> *im pretty sure i know whos car this is :0
> *


I'm pretty sure you do. So do i. this car came out okay. Im not Buggs or Joe Auto Work those guys are 1st class painter, I'm just plain Josh.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12162603
> *I'm pretty sure you do. So do i. this car came out okay. Im not Buggs or Joe Auto Work those guys are 1st class painter, I'm just plain Josh.
> *


ive seen your work! you do good work. you cant compare yourself with anyone else. you do the best that you are capable of doing and thats all that counts


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2008, 11:59 PM~12162892
> *ive seen your work! you do good work. you cant compare yourself with anyone else. you do the best that you are capable of doing and thats all that counts
> *


Thanks!! Your words mean a lot again thanks :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 14 2008, 11:10 PM~12162992
> *Thanks!! Your words mean a lot again thanks :wave:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 15 2008, 12:59 AM~12162892
> *ive seen your work! you do good work. you cant compare yourself with anyone else. you do the best that you are capable of doing and thats all that counts
> *


kiss ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























whats up homie how u been


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12185526
> *kiss ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up homie how u been
> *


 :dunno: Okay homie. An your self. :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 17 2008, 07:06 PM~12185526
> *kiss ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up homie how u been
> *



:uh: :biggrin: same old shit  and you is the ace almost done?


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

My Son car 70 Caprice (for 2009) He want's to roll with me in my 66 Caprice so we will have two for 2009.









Give us 4 months she will shine like new.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 19 2008, 12:04 AM~12198646
> *My Son car 70 Caprice (for 2009) He want's to roll with me in my 66 Caprice so we will have two for 2009.
> 
> 
> ...



IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS OR ACCESSORIES LET ME KNOW, I GOT A FEW THAT ARE THE SAME FOR '69-'70


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 19 2008, 06:22 PM~12204194
> *IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS OR ACCESSORIES LET ME KNOW, I GOT A FEW THAT ARE THE SAME FOR '69-'70
> *


just give him the parts of u r car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 19 2008, 05:31 PM~12204811
> *just give him the parts of u r car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



which one? im a man of many unfinished projects :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 19 2008, 05:22 PM~12204194
> *IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS OR ACCESSORIES LET ME KNOW, I GOT A FEW THAT ARE THE SAME FOR '69-'70
> *


 Let me know what you have , I do need parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

:wave: WHADDUP JOSH JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY HI! DONT WORRY IM GUNNA START WORKING ON THAT MONEY SO YOU CAN GET ON MINE. COLLEGE AND KIDS ARENT CHEAP RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 20 2008, 12:28 PM~12211283
> *:wave: WHADDUP JOSH JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY HI! DONT WORRY IM GUNNA START WORKING ON THAT MONEY SO YOU CAN GET ON MINE. COLLEGE AND KIDS ARENT CHEAP RIGHT NOW!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 19 2008, 11:54 PM~12208285
> *Let me know what you have , I do need parts. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



it would be easier for me to know what you need. i have a whole '69 parts car, plus access to a few other 70s at a local junkyard in town


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 23 2008, 10:11 PM~12239473
> *it would be easier for me to know what you need. i have a whole '69 parts car, plus access to a few other 70s at a local junkyard in town
> *


Well let see! Need side trim (fenders-doors-Qtrs.) Skirts with trim,to start with. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 23 2008, 10:08 PM~12239938
> *Well let see! Need side trim (fenders-doors-Qtrs.) Skirts with trim,to start with. :biggrin:
> *



LET ME CHECK FOR THE MOULDINGS...I GOT THE SKIRTS WITH TRIM. JUST DEBATING IF IM GONNA RUN THEM OR NOT. ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

tight work bro


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 08:43 PM~12043290
> *Something new for 2009. Can't wait! To show the real pics.
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see this car. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Dec 9 2008, 02:39 PM~12380845
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 13 2008, 05:43 PM~12148300
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


photochop effect...
:angry:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Were's the shop at. I'm bored need a place and a person to go bug. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 19 2008, 06:45 PM~12204957
> *which one? im a man of many unfinished projects :biggrin:
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 03:39 AM~12387280
> *photochop effect...
> :angry:
> *


YOUR RIGHT!!! I'v been waiting for someone to notice it. About time :worship:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 10 2008, 03:40 PM~12391762
> *Were's the shop at. I'm bored need a place and a person to go bug. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


In Clovis!! I hope you do stop by. Mi casa es to casa. :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Dec 10 2008, 07:55 PM~12394321
> *In Clovis!! I hope you do stop by. Mi casa es to casa. :wave:
> *


I need an Address :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 PM~12394277
> *YOUR RIGHT!!! I'v been waiting for someone to notice it. About time :worship:
> *


the real deal looks nice too


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## overhaul (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey do you do any hotrod work


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by overhaul_@Dec 16 2008, 10:53 AM~12445066
> *Hey do you do any hotrod work
> *


OH YEA....HE DOES EVERYTHING....YOU SHOULD SEE HIS OLD 66 CAPRICE....REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betos62 (Aug 8, 2007)

PAY WHAT YOU OWE; 




{THEN SHOW MY CAR}


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

WHATS UP JOSH? :wave: HOPE THE BIG PAYBACK IS COMING ALONG....HOPE TO SEE YOU NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Dec 19 2008, 07:57 PM~12479681
> *WHATS UP JOSH? :wave: HOPE THE BIG PAYBACK IS COMING ALONG....HOPE TO SEE YOU NEW YEARS!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by overhaul_@Dec 16 2008, 10:53 AM~12445066
> *Hey do you do any hotrod work
> *


http://s439.photobucket.com/albums/qq115/b...t=Photo0203.jpg
http://s439.photobucket.com/albums/qq115/b...t=Photo0203.jpg


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SHOOT ME AN OFFER ON MY FENDER SKIRTS


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2008, 11:24 PM~12513687
> *SHOOT ME AN OFFER ON MY FENDER SKIRTS
> *


Are they clean with trim $250??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Dec 23 2008, 10:36 PM~12513813
> *Are they clean with trim $250??????????????? :biggrin:
> *



NOT BAD FOR OG SKIRTS. THE TRIMS NEED A LIL WORK BUT NOTHING THAT A CHROME SHOP CANT HANDLE.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE JOSH'S EXTREME CREATIONS FAMILY. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Evangelion


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

FORD F150 P.U.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

My Old 66 Caprice was all Hot Rod with FOOSE wheels custom made 18/10's all aroud. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 28 2008, 10:02 PM~12548307
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 08:28 PM~12042546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hows this ride coming along


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Dec 29 2008, 11:09 PM~12557258
> *hows this ride coming along
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betos62 (Aug 8, 2007)

PAY WHAT YOU OWE;
THEN SHOW MY CAR


----------



## Mr.Caprice 66 (Dec 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Caprice 66 (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 2 2008, 09:43 PM~12043290
> *Something new for 2009. Can't wait! To show the real pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up with this one!! NO MORE PICS :rant:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Caprice 66_@Jan 3 2009, 12:06 AM~12591071
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY!! Mr. or Miss Caprice I view your profile,VERY NICE!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

New Pics for 2009 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

More Pics for 2009


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

64 Impala Kandy Blue frame need some striping and reclear.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

66 Caprice getting ready for Kandy Kolor


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

62 Impala SS


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice work. I went to school in Visalia a long time ago. Keep it going and congrats on new shop.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW! WHO STRIPED AND LEAFED THIS?



> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Jan 25 2009, 05:26 PM~12811134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 26 2009, 07:05 AM~12816558
> *Nice work. I went to school in Visalia a long time ago. Keep it going and congrats on new shop.
> *


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 26 2009, 08:57 AM~12817076
> *WOW! WHO STRIPED AND LEAFED THIS?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 AM~12817275
> *nice work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 27 2009, 04:19 AM~12826740
> *nice work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

HARLEY PARTS


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Feb 7 2009, 11:40 PM~12939382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO STRIPED THESE??


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 7 2009, 11:44 PM~12939407
> *WHO STRIPED THESE??
> *


SOGGY .......


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Feb 9 2009, 09:27 PM~12956689
> *SOGGY .......
> *


DO YOU HAVE HIS NUMBER OR CONTACT INFO? I KNOW HES FROM FRESNO NOW.. I WANT TO TALK TO HIM TO SEE IF I CAN GET A HOLD OF NEIL AVERILL I HAVENT TALKED TO HIM SINCE I FIRST STARTED AND WOULD ALSO LIKE TO MEET SOGGY

ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED THANKS


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 9 2009, 10:19 PM~12957688
> *DO YOU HAVE HIS NUMBER OR CONTACT INFO? I KNOW HES FROM FRESNO NOW.. I WANT TO TALK TO HIM TO SEE IF I CAN GET A HOLD OF NEIL AVERILL I HAVENT TALKED TO HIM SINCE I FIRST STARTED AND WOULD ALSO LIKE TO MEET SOGGY
> 
> ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED THANKS
> *


His shop is next to Snow White . Off of Chestnut on Hedges. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice work


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Feb 12 2009, 10:09 PM~12989310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! impressive work!!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

the blue base is that a custom color or is it a factory color?



> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Oct 25 2008, 12:59 PM~11971227
> *Here are some pics when we did'' Just Money'' from Rollers Only C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO PUT SUM OLD SKOOL PATTERNS ON JUST THE ROOF OF A 99 LINCOLN TOWNCAR PM ME PRICE...


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

2000 Impala dash in a 66 Caprice.
























WHAT YOU THINK :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: ????????


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Apr 10 2009, 11:52 PM~13544599
> *2000 Impala dash in a 66 Caprice.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. everything digital?


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 12 2009, 08:42 AM~13552705
> *looks good. everything digital?
> *











Yes!!! Digital. :thumbsup: I bought this one need to custom fitted to the dash.
:biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

98' Toyota seats :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Custom making door panels. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66+Apr 12 2009, 10:57 PM~13558077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 14 2009, 06:54 PM~13577716
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

how much for reg paint job like jet black w/gold leafing down the side..lmk :tears: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice work :worship:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Your Showing to much Josh. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baltej (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey josh give me a call you have my number...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

56 F-150 ford p.u. just painted few weeks ago.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Flake the top today 74 Impala.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Check this out


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

RE-CLEARED THE TOP ON 74 IMPALA TODAY (20min ago)
























NEXT IS THE PATTERNS (fades,shades,water drops,fans,fingerprints,leaf and pinstripes) LETS SEE WHAT COMES OUT WITH THIS MIX. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15533774
> *RE-CLEARED THE TOP ON 74 IMPALA TODAY (20min ago)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

OKAY!!!! HERE WE GO, THE FIRST PATTERNS.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

DAY TWO. ON THE 74 IMPALA.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 3 2009, 10:57 PM~15556412
> *DAY TWO. ON THE 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

nice


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
















































































NEXT PEARL FADES AND PATTERNS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 02:22 AM~15579699
> *DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 01:22 AM~15579699
> *DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sik as fuk !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 01:22 AM~15579699
> *DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 03:22 AM~15579699
> *DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks nice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks Better in Person.Get down Josh


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Nicest patterns I seen in a while!


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 9 2009, 07:28 PM~15613408
> *Looks Better in Person.Get down Josh
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 9 2009, 07:48 PM~15613574
> *Nicest patterns I seen in a while!
> *


THANKS. I'll have more pics soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 18 2009, 12:10 AM~15700219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

NEXT PEARL FADES AND PATTERNS. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 18 2009, 12:28 AM~16017350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 01:22 AM~15579699
> *DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 01:22 AM~15579699
> *DAY THIRD DAY. 74 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTHING NEW  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Dec 21 2009, 09:23 AM~16044384
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X100 :0


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Feb 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16689949
> *ANYTHING NEW   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


More Pics Comming Soon


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@May 23 2010, 08:17 PM~17580818
> *More Pics Comming Soon
> *


Willy Wonka - Clip Welcome To The Factory
_Uploaded by ohmygore. - Watch feature films and entire TV shows._" frameborder="0">


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 3 2009, 12:03 AM~15545176
> *OKAY!!!! HERE WE GO, THE FIRST PATTERNS.
> 
> 
> ...



got any pics of this finished?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

what ever happin to arts car 3years :wow:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

WE DO CONVERTIBLE CONVERTION AND CUSTOM METAL WORK.

































































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

58 Chevy P.U.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

61 Impala hardtop.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

echame una llamada...


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Mar 3 2009, 01:06 AM~13161817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

